# Dungeness Crab and Artichoke Dip



## ironchef (Feb 23, 2004)

You can half or quarter the recipe to cater to your specific needs.

*Dungeness Crab and Artichoke Dip*

*Yield: 24 6-oz Portions or 9 lbs*

*Ingredients:*

2 qts. Mayonnaise 
2 lbs. Artichoke Hearts, rinsed and drained, chopped ??
2 lbs. Dungeness or similar Lump Crab Meat, 60/40 Mix
1 lb. Fresh Parmesan Cheese, Shredded
1 lb. Fresh Sweet Vidalia or Maui Onion, finely chopped
3 Tbsp. Fresh Italian or Flat leaf Parsley, minced
Juice of 2 Lemons
1.5 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
2.5 tsp. Old Bay Seasoning

*Method:*

1. Combine all ingredients and mix well. Store in refrigerator until service.
2. To serve, portion out dip using a 6 oz. scoop into an oven proof bowl or ramekin. Set oven to broil and cook the dip until the top develops a golden brown color, and the internal temperature is at least 140 degrees F. Serve immediately while hot.
3. For Cooking in large batches portion the dip into a baking pan, but not make the dip more than 2" thick. Let the dip sit at room temperature for approximately 15-20 minutes. Set oven to Broil and have one rack on the second level from the top. Place dip in the middle of this rack and cook dip until the top is a medium to dark golden brown, and the internal temperature dip reaches 140 degrees F. Serve immediately while hot.


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Ironchef...this sounds really good!


----------

